
Beating the bookies with their own numbers - ghgr
https://github.com/Lisandro79/BeatTheBookie
======
techstrategist
Looks like an interesting project!

However: when I clicked for the “simple explanation”[1] as a starting point, I
found a site that is almost impossible to use on mobile.

1\. [https://www.lisandrokaunitz.com/index.php/en/beat-the-
bookie...](https://www.lisandrokaunitz.com/index.php/en/beat-the-bookies-
strategy-explained/)

